# Crossing Gates for DCC



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

What do I need for one or two plain operating crossing gates(lights not needed on them.) Please specify items for N scale and DCC layout. Also wiring instructions. Cannot find Faller gates #222170 available, but would it work with a DCC layout? Thanks alot.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

As far as detecting the presence of trains, I think folks are moving to IR (infrared) detectors a few inches on either side of the signal. I am just getting started but have been keeping an eye on this subject for my own track.

I'd check out these threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12399
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15876
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14010

If you want the gates to swing down in a prototypical (realistic) manner, you will likely need a couple of Tortoises which are slow motion motors that can push/pull gates, switches, gantry arms, etc. based on a signal.


----------

